# IGF IGF-1 LR3 only cycle?



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi

Ive been reseaching IGF-1 LR3 only cycle can get 2000mcg at very good price,

Would there be any benefit with having another pepptide such as

GHRP-2

GHRP-6

CJC-1295

Stacked along side it......

Also any reviews about IGF-1 LR3 in terms of results?

Will be running for at least 4 months, but how long is a piece of string ay

Any replies fellas/

Thanks

Ruggers


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

my mate had good results but that was with gear, and I thought you can only use igf for a month at a time as it stops working.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

4-6 weeks on 4-6 weeks off i belive mate.....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Ghrp6+cjc 2-3 times per day 4 hours apart, igf pre workout. Mgf pwo. Best protocol to run with what uv mentioned. Add test to tht and url grow lot more


----------

